# Journal of a Poet



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

First off, I will try to write in this regularly. But I can't promise that I will. Second, this will kind of be a journal of my fishes' lives, and I will put a poem I've written at the end of each post. So, this is technically my first post.

3/6/13

Nothing really happened much with my bettas today. But yesterday, Rubin gave me a huge scare. I was almost asleep, then I looked at Rubin and the way the darkness was made it look like he was no longer alive. So I walked over to his tank and he looked at me like he was saying, "What did you do that for? I was right in the middle of a perfect dream before you woke me up." Now for a poem.

*Nightmares*
Something that makes you fall out of place,
and you're in a narrow space.
In the darkness and all alone,
only companion rocks shaped like bone.
Pitch black closing in,
avalanches making a din.
Tossing and turning,
feels like burning.
Then you wake up,
and it was just a dream.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Great poem!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

